# Things to take to school and things you wished you had



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

*Things I DID bring to college*

1. A BIG bottle of Tylenol

2. 3-Extra Long Twin Sheets

3. School Supplies (pens, pencils etc.)

4. An Iron

5. $110.92 (I got hungry on one of the bus stops :blush: )

*Things I WISH I had brought to college*

1. A bucket of quarters to do my laundry

2. One of those small ironing boards

3. A mini refrigerator

4. Ear plugs so I wouldn't hear my snoring roommate

5. A minicassette recorder (so I could remember what the heck my professors were saying)

6. A laptop, desktop, wordprocessor or even a manual typewriter (Those computer centers aren't open around midnite when you are trying to finish a paper)

7. A router to hook up my non existent computer to my roommates printer.

8. A bedside lamp.

9. Extra sheets (Very important if you didn't bring the bucket of quarters and can't do laundry that often)

10. Lots of EXTRA MONEY!!

Edit: Wish I had also brought one of those bulk packs of floppy disks .....ran out and had to borrow some from a friend)


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Good ideas, shawtycat. I went to Ames' closing sale and got a bunch of things. Off the top of my head, I can remember:
Hairdryer, iron, shampoo, deodorant, bandaids, toothbrush, toothpaste, brush, a towel and facecloth, undershirts to wear under my chef coat, cleaning supplies, and other necessities I'm sure I'm forgetting. I bought some of those Listerine wafer packs. I also have a serious surplus of soaps and lotions that I'm sure I'll be using up fast finally. =) I also have the box of sheets I ordered from school, a computer, phone, and printer. 
The room mate I got a chance to talk to said she was bringing an ironing board and one of those swiffer wet mop thingies, as well as a bath mat and a little carpet or something. We are going to have one swanky room.  I just hope there is room for all our stuff.
Earplugs and quarters are a great idea. We are also renting a microfridge when we get there. I have one of those mini-recorders and I just might bring it. 
I'm sure whatever I'm forgetting can be easily found.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Don't forget to bring a phonecard 

Kuan


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

We've got a plan with At&t but I do have to change it to the 7 cents a minute weekend and nights plan because that's basically when I will be talking on the phone. 
Some things I did forget:
Trash can for the bathroom
a small folding table to place the mini-ironing board on
a stepstool to get up on these high beds

I have basically no tabletop space in my room so i have to place the ironing board on my desk chair. It's a good thing i am so short or it would be awkward as heck. First day of class was yesterday and I was not sent back to my dorm to neaten up or anything and I was quite pleased. I made a beef stir fry that came out decent and today I have to make a wilted spinach salad.
I wish I had time to write a diary on this, but I am so busy with homework, class, and trying to be social, that I barely even have time to check my e mail.
I will try to write messages here to update my progress, if anyone is interested.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Of course we're interested! Write whenever you have time (not that it will be all that often  ). Everyone's experience is different and I for one would love to hear your impressions. (You'll probably want to start a new thread and keep it all there.)

BTW: The first hurdle of not messing YOURSELF up is a big one. Good for you!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah! Post that thread KateW! Id be interested.  

You know....there is one other thing I wished I had when I went to college. A DRIVER'S LICENSE!! See I went all the way to Buffalo, NY to go to school and man did you need a car to get around. Especially if you wanted to get a job that paid more than $19 every 2 wks for work study. (Yes...that was my acutal paycheck. It was a good thing I thought it was funny or I would have cried)


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a license but no car =( My boyfriend has my car, except now it is his car. I don't really need it here, the buses take you to all the major places and my boyfriend is close enough so that he can take me away when I go stir crazy (which is often).
One thing I really should have is a full size ironing board. There is no decent place to set this mini one.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

It may sound corny but...........

A picture of your family. It's very important (even the annoying big brother).


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I see my family enough that I don't need pics. Also I lived for 3 years in Tennessee while seeing my family in Massachusetts once or twice a year and had no pics. Guess I'm just not sentimental that way. Everything I need to know is in my memory. 
I do wish I had brought one of those stacks of plastic drawers. Everyone I know has at least one and you really need it because all we have is a desk and bureau each. My bureau is under my bed so I had no top space except for my desk and there is not much room there. It doesn't help that my third room mate is never here but still has everything packed in like she owns the place.


----------

